# Sepia Clothing...



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

So I just happened to be in a local TJ Maxx entertaining myself while my GF proceeded to spend all our $ and I found a pair of pants there by this company called Sepia. I hadn't heard of them but they looked super nice packing nice features like 20K/15k water/breath, an interesting contour at the heel to prevent shredding of the bottom etc. In any case I picked up this pair of pants eventhough they only had them in a weird Plum color with a violet stitching...not my first choice but for what I paid I really don't care. I did some searching online and they seem to be a pretty reputable brand with some very expensive clothing out there. 

I was just curious if anyone had any personal experience with them and what your thoughts are in general...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

i don't have any experience with the stuff personally but i believe it is a spin off from 686, kind of a way for them to be a bit more fashion forward. it should be good quality gear.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The pants worked real well on Tuesday, kept me dry even in the powder and while it was snowing so no complaints here! Definitely a brand I will recomend to others for sure.


----------

